# quantity surveyor



## baba10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to know more about Sr. QS job, I have always worked in cost control, invoicing, contract management, planning, approving payments..etc is a QS job much different? does it a good profession, I may be offered a Sr.job with good pay.


----------

